# Megasquirt vr6 issue



## vw_cab (Nov 27, 2005)

vr coil pack on megasquirt.
car is drivable but it has a constant skip no matter what rpm.
at each short skip the pulse width will jump up.
the skip is random not at a rhythm.
if I wire up the coil pack per wiring diagram the car wont even start it will just back fire.
coil #1 pin36
coil#2 pin 31
coil#3 pin29
this will not work and my firing order is correct on the coil pack.
I am a little new at this so any input would be appreciated thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (vw_cab)*

Post up your board mods, wiring diagram and an msq.


----------



## vw_cab (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (vw_cab)*

here is some of my settings and wiring diagram. only thing different on the diagram is
coil #1 pin36
coil#2 pin 31
coil#3 pin29
board came from spitfireefi ready to install and tune.
(oh yea the coil did it's famous thing and the side blew off)


























































































_Modified by vw_cab at 9:38 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Post up your board mods, wiring diagram and an msq. 

hes got coil drivers, and coming out of the pins listed...
other guys have run that same coil output setup, with the same trigger wheel settings i loaded up on his, without any issues.
have you verified timing with the timing light, just to double check the trigger wheel settings?

is the engine rpm freaking out as well when it skips? id imagine that it is, since its making the pulse width jump... just thinking maybe theres some kind of noise, cause the rpm to go to 0, and it skip a spark event, or something
can you post a log for us?









edit #2, one thing that just came to mind, is maybe try lowering that running dwell just as something to try. but ive seen that vary somewhat even with the same coils on some of the miata setups ive done...for no reason whatsoever that i can think of


_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 2:02 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (ValveCoverGasket)*

Just got back in from Worthersee and will be making up a new coil pack.
(Ford not the stick of Dynamite)
I did sync the timing had to add +45 to get it to 0 deg not sure if that is normal or not. I am not bashing your work at all I am well pleased with it just have to work out the bugs. 
let us get the coil on and i will see if there is any changes in the skip. if not I will lower dwell just a little and let you know the outcome.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (81golfcaddy)*

That +22.5 might be messing with things, set that to 0 and change the trigger angle to 78.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_That +22.5 might be messing with things, set that to 0 and change the trigger angle to 78.

i second that, i didnt let all the picture load when i checked this out at work. not sure how that got switched around, as i seem to remember shipping it out without the +22.5

no offense taken, were all here to help


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (ValveCoverGasket)*

With all the possible settings you can go crosseyed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_With all the possible settings you can go crosseyed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (vw_cab)*

got the Ford coil pack wired up and fired up but one small problem.
Ignition module must be bad because #1and 6 is not firing at all.
will change out that and and post up results.
also changed the settings on the crank angle but cant tell much since it is on 4 cyl.


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (vw_cab)*

It blew the ignition module this time. the same one the coil blew . the ignition module gets hot so lets mount it to the engine so it can cool off. (give me a break) I am going to try and explain this the best I can and tell me If I have lost my mind or what.
I am thinking about running three separate ignition modules like the ones from a digifant. power each one ground each one and signal each one separate. will this work feeding the ford coil pack.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (81golfcaddy)*

on the demon rally car i built a setup to fire 2 separate msd 6a boxes... no reason you couldnt do something similar with your box. or... maybe get a 6 post msd wasted spark coil or something that can handle the heat a little better than the factory stuff?


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (vw_cab)*

Got the Vr fired back up with the ghetto ignition modules (3 pack from digifants)
it still has the random misfire. I will post up a video of the megatune while it is running. I have no clue where to start to look. I did set the timing back to zero instead of +25.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (81golfcaddy)*

Make sure spark output inverted is set to NO for those modules.


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Make sure spark output inverted is set to NO for those modules.

Thank you I did not change that but I will.


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (81golfcaddy)*

ok got the skip out of it. it was the inverted (changed it to no)
before I take it to the dyno and hook it to the wide band i would like to ne sure that my timing is in sync with the mega squirt.
on the vr there is only one pointer on the flywheel side. from what i come up with that is 0.
if I burn 0 instead of -10 I can not find the pointer no matter how much deg. I add.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vr6 issue (81golfcaddy)*

Try 78deg as your offset value, should be right for a first trigger of tooth 3.


----------

